# Another Batch of M&P



## cmzaha (Jun 4, 2015)

I just finished up making another batch of Tucuma Butter and Avocado M&P, I really like making it but it is just not cost effective for the amount my daughter uses. Guess I need to find a use for it :-D


----------



## not_ally (Jun 4, 2015)

That sounds wonderful, Carolyn?  Is it clear or opaque?  How does your stuff differ from the good store bought stuff (eg, SFIC)?  That sounds like the best of a couple of different worlds.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 4, 2015)

It feels so much nicer, since I can control the oils and surfactants that go into the batch. I have made it with no surfactants but do not like it as well. This lathers really nice. My last batch was made with stearic, castor oil, coconut oil, tucuma butter with water and is quite a clear white. This batch was made with stearic, castor, coconut oil, tucuma and avocado with aloe juice as the liquid. It is a clear light amber color. I do use propolyene glycol, since it is much cheaper that using grain alcohol and easier to get, sorbitol or sugar solution and glycerin. This batch used a 57% sugar solution since I did not have enough Sorbitol and may have contributed to the amber color. It sure feels nice


----------



## not_ally (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh man, that sounds great, the color sounds beautiful too.  Save a sliver for me to try when we finally do our SoCal meetup


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 4, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Oh man, that sounds great, the color sounds beautiful too.  Save a sliver for me to try when we finally do our SoCal meetup


I will


----------



## regansoap (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi cm Zaha could you possibly give me the recipe except the tucuma butter I have no idea what that is your soap sure sounds lovely mind.  Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 6, 2015)

Regan, just a heads up, I know Carolyn sells her soap so the recipe might be something that she keeps under wraps.  Most of the pros/sellers do just b/c it takes them so much time/money/work to come up with the recipes for sale.  I know that one point a long time ago I was actually interested in making my own mp and gave up b/c I like it super clear and I didn't think I was going to be able to there by myself.

I seem to remember finding useful stuff (and recipes) when I searched the forums, though, the ones I would have searched are this one, the dish forum (you'll have to join for that, but it is worth it, there is a lot of information there, craft server and teach soap, the latter two are less populated but when they have the right ones for you they can be very helpful.  

Here's a post which I found helpful from a blog that I like regarding making mp base, it is more about her mistakes than a successful recipe, but I thought it was interesting:  http://curious-soapmaker.com/how-to-make-melt-and-pour-soap-base.html


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 6, 2015)

regansoap said:


> Hi cm Zaha could you possibly give me the recipe except the tucuma butter I have no idea what that is your soap sure sounds lovely mind.  Thank you in anticipation.


Not_Ally is correct I do sell and do not give out my recipes, but here is a video that does makes a good m&p. It is not the one I use now but this one is quite nice. She also has one using less ingredients if I remember correctly. If you follow her instructions you will end up with a nice m&P. I see you made the one SeaWolfe posted, it is not bad


----------

